# Granizo no Canadá desfaz nariz de Boeing 727



## Luis França (20 Dez 2006 às 12:27)

*Boeing 727 BAX aircraft flight 705BX encountered severe weather over Alberta Canada*
http://www.mustangevolution.com/forum/t25030


----------



## Bruno Campos (20 Dez 2006 às 12:33)

*Re: Granizo no Canadá desfaz focinho de Boeing 727*

Brutal!!!  

Devem ter sentido alguma turbulência


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2006 às 13:21)

*Re: Granizo no Canadá desfaz focinho de Boeing 727*

BOLAS


----------



## mocha (20 Dez 2006 às 15:16)

*Re: Granizo no Canadá desfaz focinho de Boeing 727*

k brutalidade


----------



## Seringador (20 Dez 2006 às 16:01)

*Re: Granizo no Canadá desfaz focinho de Boeing 727*

excelente registo Luís


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Dez 2006 às 16:09)

*Re: Granizo no Canadá desfaz focinho de Boeing 727*

   

Realmente incrível! Isso só pode ter sido já perto do aeroporto, voar com o nariz assim  . Não ganharam para o susto e eu fiquei a saber que estes passarinhos são mais frágeis que o que eu imaginava! Se isso era de um voo com passageiros...


----------



## Luis França (20 Dez 2006 às 16:27)

*Re: Granizo no Canadá desfaz focinho de Boeing 727*

Foi um dos passageiros que tirou as fotos...depois duma digestão atribulada (digo eu...) ou teria sido o piloto?


----------



## Tiagofsky (20 Dez 2006 às 21:41)

*Re: Granizo no Canadá desfaz focinho de Boeing 727*

Tb já tem idade p ganhar caruncho este boeing, dai os estragos mais profundos!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Dez 2006 às 22:09)

*Re: Granizo no Canadá desfaz focinho de Boeing 727*



Tiagofsky disse:


> Tb já tem idade p ganhar caruncho este boeing, dai os estragos mais profundos!!



Sim, pelas imagens do cockpit.


----------



## FERTROYANO (26 Dez 2006 às 16:00)

*Re: Granizo no Canadá desfaz focinho de Boeing 727*

Interessante E Assustador
Mas Em Portugal é Normal Falar Fucinho De Aeronave?? Ou Foi Pra Dar Um Ar De Engraçado Ao Tópico?
Abraços


----------



## Vince (3 Fev 2007 às 01:13)

*Re: Granizo no Canadá desfaz focinho de Boeing 727*

Isto que aconteceu a este 727 já aconteceu uma vez a um avião da TAP, em Milão, Agosto de 2005. 
Aqui fica o registo:












> *Raios e granizo obrigam avião da TAP a aterrar*
> Susto Voo Milão -Lisboa apanhado por forte tempestade teve de regressar Aparelho ficou com vidros e a frente bastante danificados
> 
> Com o susto de uma vida na memória e a estadia em Itália alargada por mais uma noite, os 250 passageiros do voo da TAP que anteontem à noite deveria ter ligado Milão a Lisboa chegaram ontem sem arranhões a Portugal. E já recompostos da tempestade que surpreendeu - e danificou bastante - o Airbus A 320, dez minutos após a descolagem do aeroporto italiano.
> ...


----------



## kimcarvalho (3 Fev 2007 às 01:44)

*Re: Granizo no Canadá desfaz focinho de Boeing 727*



Vince disse:


> Isto que aconteceu a este 727 já aconteceu uma vez a um avião da TAP, em Milão, Agosto de 2005.
> Aqui fica o registo:



Excelente furo! Nem te pergunto como conseguiste essas fotos!!     

No entanto uma incongruencia na notícia:


> Com o susto de uma vida na memória e a estadia em Itália alargada por mais uma noite, os *250 passageiros* do voo da TAP que anteontem à noite deveria ter ligado Milão a Lisboa chegaram ontem sem arranhões a Portugal. E já recompostos da tempestade que surpreendeu - e danificou bastante - o Airbus A 320, dez minutos após a descolagem do aeroporto italiano.
> 
> Passava pouco das 19.20 horas de terça-feira quando os *cerca de 90 passageiros* viram a vida deles andar para trás


----------



## dj_alex (3 Fev 2007 às 10:50)

*Re: Granizo no Canadá desfaz focinho de Boeing 727*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Excelente furo! Nem te pergunto como conseguiste essas fotos!!
> 
> No entanto uma incongruencia na notícia:



Kim..os gajos de uma das vezes contaram o pessoal que vinha escondido no porão...


----------



## Senador (5 Fev 2007 às 19:57)

*Re: Granizo no Canadá desfaz focinho de Boeing 727*

Não se trata propriamente de granizo, trata-se sim de bocados de gelo que andam a flutuar a dezenas de km/h dentro da pior nuvem, chamada cumulonimbus. O avião ao entrar é bombardeado com dezenas de "pedras" que podem causar os mais diversos danos na estrutura, mesmo sabendo que normalmente o vidro de um avião está preparado para aguentar um "bird strike" equivalente a uma ave de 1.5kg á velocidade cruzeiro (800km/h).

E a culpa disto tudo quem é?? 
Do comandante da aeronave que não soube fazer um planeamento em condições... em todos os aeroportos e aerodromos controlados são fornecidas as previsões meteo para todo o mundo, em detalhe, desde a turbulencia, ventos em altitude, temperaturas, tipo de nuvens, etc!

Para além disto tudo, ía-me esquecendo, dentro do nariz da maior parte dos aviões, existe um radar meteorologico, capaz de detectar a mínima coisa em suspensão, que é aquilo que se vê destruido no avião da Tap


----------

